# Cycle Club/s in Hull?



## Shaun (25 Aug 2008)

Any recommendations?

Cheers,
Shaun


----------



## Soltydog (26 Aug 2008)

There's the CTC who ride out from either Cott or Humber bridge car park on Sundays, just make sure you have mud guards fitted tho  I rode out a couple of times last year with them, in the slower group. Most were friendly enough & i think most were retirement age. The faster group rides may be a bit younger, not sure, but was warned that if you rode with them & suffered any kind of mechanical problems you would be left on your own, which kind of put me off a bit 

There's the Beverley Velo club, which i'm thinking of joining for the winter, as i find it hard sometimes to motivate myself to ride alone through winter


----------



## ASC1951 (27 Aug 2008)

Soltydog said:


> was warned that if you rode with them & suffered any kind of mechanical problems you would be left on your own, which kind of put me off a bit


Should it? I'm not a club joiner myself, but:-
- if you're on a group ride it's your responsibility to have your bike in good order;
- if you weren't riding with them and had a mechanical, you would be on your own anyway.


----------



## gavintc (27 Aug 2008)

Soltydog said:


> There's the CTC........but was warned that if you rode with them & suffered any kind of mechanical problems you would be left on your own, which kind of put me off a bit
> 
> There's the Beverley Velo club, which i'm thinking of joining for the winter, as i find it hard sometimes to motivate myself to ride alone through winter



I used to be a member of VC Beverley and can guarantee that this would not be the form with that club. The club would stop and aid a rider with problems, often leaving another rider to escort the damaged bike/rider back to Beverley.


----------



## HelenD123 (27 Aug 2008)

Soltydog said:


> There's the CTC who ride out from either Cott or Humber bridge car park on Sundays, just make sure you have mud guards fitted tho  I rode out a couple of times last year with them, in the slower group. Most were friendly enough & i think most were retirement age. The faster group rides may be a bit younger, not sure, but was warned that if you rode with them & suffered any kind of mechanical problems you would be left on your own, which kind of put me off a bit



I'd considered going out with them to find some different routes but that doesn't sound very friendly.


----------



## vernon (29 Aug 2008)

HelenD123 said:


> I'd considered going out with them to find some different routes but that doesn't sound very friendly.



There's Hull Thursday club. I think that they might be a racing/TT club but I hear that they are friendly.


----------

